# New Style PC-M4 Flattened A Bit With Heavy Looped Tubes



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Much to my dismay I found another "New Style" PC-M4 (Cheapo) When I was looking at my supply of PC-M4 frames. I already have three of these set up, and may need to take them apart so they fit me better. (really not fond of this new style and I'm very happy I have some of the old style should I ever need them. I have about 5 of the old style set up and running, i surely don't need to set up any more. The 3 "New Style" ones I relegated to shooting lighter stuff as I did not like the grip until I did what I did today.

What I did was took off the frame ropes and cut the black rubber on the frame, throw the cr#p tubing away and burned the pouch (just kidding). I then put the slingshot in a big vice and flattened the big poorly positioned hump till it was even with the fork eyes, as I did not want to mess with eyes of the fork.. What this did was make the handle section a little bit longer, brought the hump down quite a bit and brought the back end up a bit. It is now quite a bit better, not quite as good as the original PC-M4 but much more usable IMHO.

I then did my thing by re-wrapping the handle section of the frame, covering the fork section with 3/16id x 1/16 wall x 5/16od tubing (using lots of dishwater soap, otherwise you can't do it). I then found some 2050 black tubing and put on a Warrior Pouch. I then added a finger sling (very important as it keeps these small wire slings up high in your hand and they are much more comfortable/usable and of course the sling can't slip out of your and end up in your face). I then put on a tassel on the butt end as I do with most of my sling shots.

This slingshot is big medicine for sure, I actually don't know what to shoot with it as I normally would set this up for heavy lead and I'm I don't have any need to shoot that now ... It would work with my 1/2 inch two piece square nuts, 1/2 oz lead oval sinkers and 3/4oz oval sinkers for sure ... that is a set up for big, big stuff. I have shot a few of those in the past and they absolutely ruin what ever they hit.

Below is a pic of the sling










wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That looks great, wll!

But, hey, give your lighter tubes a try.

They shoot fine with a heavier frame!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> That looks great, wll!
> 
> But, hey, give your lighter tubes a try.
> 
> They shoot fine with a heavier frame!


KawKan, yes I may, but with the Covid-19 situation and food maybe in short supply I may need to down an Elk ;- ) LOL, LOL, LOL.

wll


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Big tubes are fun, but do make ya pucker at full draw, I been shooting some 3/8 hex nuts filled with lead outa my big checker, Need targets bigger than birds or squirrels for the heavy stuff.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Bugar said:


> Big tubes are fun, but do make ya pucker at full draw, I been shooting some 3/8 hex nuts filled with lead outa my big checker, Need targets bigger than birds or squirrels for the heavy stuff.


Ya, those hex nuts filled with lead are good enough for anything you will come in contact with when using a slingshot .. I would start out using them on Wolf and then move up from there ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Much to my dismay I found another "New Style" PC-M4 (Cheapo) When I was looking at my supply of PC-M4 frames. I already have three of these set up, and may need to take them apart so they fit me better. (really not fond of this new style and I'm very happy I have some of the old style should I ever need them. I have about 5 of the old style set up and running, i surely don't need to set up any more. The 3 "New Style" ones I relegated to shooting lighter stuff as I did not like the grip until I did what I did today.
> 
> What I did was took off the frame ropes and cut the black rubber on the frame, throw the cr#p tubing away and burned the pouch (just kidding). I then put the slingshot in a big vice and flattened the big poorly positioned hump till it was even with the fork eyes, as I did not want to mess with eyes of the fork.. What this did was make the handle section a little bit longer, brought the hump down quite a bit and brought the back end up a bit. It is now quite a bit better, not quite as good as the original PC-M4 but much more usable IMHO.
> 
> ...


I have a slingshot bug out bag in the car that has some smaller size steel shot in it, so I checked and I had put a "New Style" PC-M4 in the bag ... I took it out and carefully put the lower half in the smooth jaws of a machine vice and squeezed it down ... it elongated the sling as it squeezed the ergo hump out.... And it worked, the sling is better feeling as it is longer. I then tightened up the finger lanyard a bit to keep the sling up in my hand and against the bottom of my fingers.

Now these "NEW" slings work for me, not quite as good as the original, but very usable for sure. That 1/2 ish extra inch makes a very big difference in pinky finger placement and the thinning down of the ergo hump makes it fit better in my hand. Now I can get my middle and fore finger around the waste of this sling much better helping greatly in stability.

I have two more of these slings at home and will bring them to work tomorrow to modify them as I did these two !

wll


----------

